# Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

We are the new "Interior" forum sponsor starting next week. My name is Mark and I would like to be able to offer as many colors to match VW leather colors as possible. We will offer solid colors and 2-tones like below.








I would like to see the various leather interior colors (other than black) for Jetta/Golf 3 and 4 for starters. If you are in the SE CT. area with a leather interior and would not mind me meeting you to see your interior and match swatches to it please contact me at [email protected] 
We have completed the Jetta/Golf 3 brackets (shown below) and are working on the Jetta/Golf 4 currently. We will offer rear upholstery as well. Within a few weeks we will post pictures of a completed black leather interior. Thanks in advance and I look forward to working with forum members!
















Mark


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (arizen)*

We will be doing black leather perimeter with carbon fiber leather inserts soon for a classic Camaro. We've done a few before and some have won national shows or been in mags like Super Chevy.
http://www.arizenracingsports....y.jpg
Once the customer finalizes his carbon fiber leather color choice and we complete the seats we will show pictures.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (arizen)*

those fabrics look pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the nickel reminds me of the seats in my gti....


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

when are the mk4 brackets comming out I want a set of these in my GTI


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (stuntman213)*

The mk4 brackets are available. What type of seats (leather, cloth etc.) are you interested in and what color?


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (arizen)*

seats are exactly what i have been looking for look of recaros with option to stay heated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif next couple months ill probably be making a purchase.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (GTIMike1.8T)*

Would be interested in a two tone (leather and cloth) heated but without airbag.........how do you delete the airbag ie. no airbag light?


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (gehr)*

From searching the forum we have read you would need to wire in a resistor to eliminate the warning light. There are a number of posts on doing this. Heaters are $95 per seat. Pricing on the seats would depend on what materials and colors are used. If leather is not used on the seating surfaces there is not much advantage to using it in other areas because seats are generally not considered "leather" unless they have leather seating surfaces.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (arizen)*

Oh!







And the pricing is for the pair!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (arizen)*

First of all, Welcome.. and thanks for helping sponsor vwvortex... Just curious... It says racing seats but I couldn't find the SFI compliance info on the website. Also requesting same info for the racing harnesses.
Peace!


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

any plans on MK4 brackets?


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (hi_racing)*

There are many different type racing classes and events. Some do not have regulations regarding the seats themselves but only the restraint system. If the event requires seats with approvals such as FIA then reclinable seats are normally not installed but rather a fixed seat. If SFI belts are required we recommend the company linked to from our site below.
http://www.crowenterprizes.com/default.asp


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (stuntman213)*

We recently completed them. We hope to have a customer using them for an install within a week.


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (arizen)*

Thanks for the info. I've got Sparco Evo 2's now, so I'm set for seating.







But it's time to reweb the Simpson 5-points I have, so I'll give Crow a look-see.
Pic for reference -- click for larger


Thanks again!
Peace!



_Modified by hi_racing at 5:51 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (arizen)*

We will be adding MK4 brackets to our website later tonight. We also installed a remote controlled massage system in one of our seats today. NICE!!! It has 5 different intensity levels and 9 different massage patterns built in. It uses 6 different massage elements in the back cushion - 2 upper, 2 middle and 2 lower back. Our normal website price will be $179 per seat.


----------



## kyle2 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (arizen)*

how heavy are you seats and how does the bracket look in a mk4 from pic of just bracket i dont understand how it works sorry


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (kyle2)*

The seats are about 32 lbs each. The sliders and brackets I believe add another 10 lbs. There are 2 plates that slide in the factory tracks on the floor. The bracket bolts to the factory floor location in the front and clamps to the tracks (same as all other aftermarket brackets we've seen) by bolting through the bracket into the plates which have been slid into the tracks. The inside plate is longer and has a spot for bolting the seat belt buckle. The sliders bolt to the top of the bracket (like below) and to the bottom of our seats.


----------



## kyle2 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (arizen)*

thank you for the info and the pic


----------



## savage200 (Feb 26, 2006)

How much is a set of your brackets i would go to your site but i have dial up and i cant handle pic heavy sites haha







Thanks!


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (savage200)*

They are $65 each plus shipping. We have MK3 and MK4. I cannot say for sure if our brackets will work with other aftermarket seats. The brackets are made for the dimensions of our sliders which come with our seats. Our sliders mount 16" apart side to side and have holes 12 1/4" front to rear. If your sliders are not the same dimensions you may need to drill holes or modify something.


----------



## savage200 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (arizen)*

Thought I'd post pictures of another recent set of custom seats we did. More pics to come!


----------



## arizen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Arizen Racing Sports - Custom Racing Seats (arizen)*

We have taken some pictures of a few different people sitting in our wider bottom seat with deeper back bolsters. Hope this helps!
http://www.arizenracingsports.com/InTheSeat.htm


----------

